# New tower in Dubai Marina: The Torch



## ragga

Supposedly it looks like a torch... sort of like the torch on the statue of liberty... this is what ive heard from my sister.. whether she was just joking with me or not i have no idea. But, will release more details soon


----------



## SUR

Ragga, can you send me details of this development as i may be interested in purchasing an apartment.


----------



## ragga

ok sure will do... pm -- i have a great feeling this tower will be completely sold out... just waiting on pricing and renderings.


----------



## SA BOY

well they were doing pilot bores on the site so that means once the geotech has been done then piles can be designed. This is a prime site and will have great views up the marina


----------



## Chelski boy

Ragga.. just seen yr mssges on The Torch. Can u also keep me posted on launch. Wud def be interesed in 2-3 bedder.
Tks


----------



## Apollo_Omega

great


----------



## ragga

great? please expand some...


----------



## ragga

Ok, theres about 20 of you already interested in this tower, if anyone else is please contact me put your name / telephone / email in the message and the torch people will get back to you within 12 hours. 

as of now, theres no new information or renderings on the tower yet. AS SOON as i get the details will post ..

Regards,

Ragga
[email protected]


----------



## paultaylorworld

*The Torch- Dubai Marina*

Visit www.dubaiselect.co.uk and find out all about the Torch- Dubai Marina


----------



## dazz

paultaylorworld said:


> Visit www.dubaiselect.co.uk and find out all about the Torch- Dubai Marina


I can't find the torch from there


----------



## ragga

paultaylorworld-

Rahail Aslam hasnt released any information yet on the tower.. i will get the information asap and post here.


----------



## paultaylorworld

You will find that the Tower is currently on Pre release with Dubai Select who are the ONLY company selling this Tower. 
1 Beds from £103,000 2 Beds from £140,000 and 3 beds from £269,000. 
Architects and Builders are Khatib Alami and the developer is Dubai select LLC. 
There is an easy payment plan and if anyone requires renders or brochures please contact me [email protected] I will be happy to take your calls on 0870 1118765 in the UK or 0044 1614883555 outside the UK.


----------



## dazz

paultaylorworld: can you post renders here?


----------



## Dubai-Lover

oh yes, maybe you happen to have a render of this tower

and as you seem to work for this company can you tell us when the tower will be launched to the public?

why is not on the homepage as you've said?


----------



## SUR

Dont ya just get the feeling there are a few property agents on this forum trying to make out they have exclusive rights to sell a tower.


----------



## Chelski boy

SUR said:


> Dont ya just get the feeling there are a few property agents on this forum trying to make out they have exclusive rights to sell a tower.


Re Torch..
I have just been contacted by another Dubai Estate Agent informing me they have' signed agreement with developer to offer clients pre launch prices'..with finance etc etc... mmmmm


----------



## paultaylorworld

I will post render later this morning. To answer your question the web site goes live next week and the public launch is May.

We do have brochures so please call or e mail if you would like one with prices.
Please let me know if you have any further questions I will be happy to answer them?


----------



## paultaylorworld

*The Torch Dubai Marina- Feast your eyes on this!*


----------



## DarkBlueBoss

whats that thing (glass) on the top
however, i like it

looks more like a laser canon that an actualy Torch . . . :cheers:


----------



## SA BOY

I get 80F.
Paultaylorworld do you have a height and number of floors as well as a plot no.?


----------



## Chad

paultaylorworld said:


>



THIS LOOKS JUST TOO GREATTTT!!!!!!!


----------



## AlMillion

Anyone that has any experience of Dubai knows that floorplans tend to be changed (as do building plans) to get agreement from Emaar, etc.. The fact that the building work isn't already underway is usually a sure sign that the company do NOT have the funding in place. Look how many towers in the Marina are 'for sale' and 'nearly sold out' that have stopped during/after the foundation work.

I think the image of the tower is misleading, there's no way they will allow a tower with a footprint almost as wide as the podium it sits on.

Having offices 1000's of miles away from Dubai means nothing - I'll eat my hat if this tower is built as it looks in the pictures and is 80 floors tall. I remember the Pinnacle was supposed to be this tall (taller?) and is now 67 floors ... several towers have had this happen.

In the meantime give me the name of your UK limited company and I'll get some background information on it to post here to 'reassure' everyone ...


----------



## Dubai-Lover

what has happened to marina pinnacle? i never noticed any changes


----------



## mc

Heres another DM picture. Not very recent though.










--------


----------



## SA BOY

dont you love the liberal use of green photo shop,
also notice the 45F tower to the left of the picture. We need to add this to emporis as a proposed, whats its name something 4?


----------



## Dubai-Lover

where the hell did he get this render from? please tell us


----------



## dazz

haha, look in the lower left of that picture, there's junction and every other car is wrong way in it (center-lane)


----------



## AltinD

Dazz, there is a lane division in the middle and the road going to and from the bridge is blocked to traffic using barriers (visible on the picture), so all those cars overthere, aren't going anywhere, they're just parked there.

Last time I entered those aereas of marina, was the same; blocked roads and cars parked same way.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

if you want to see people driving in the wrong direction check the right side of the pic, parallel to szr.
one road is closed so traffic in 2 directions on one road


----------



## mc

Dubai-Lover said:


> where the hell did he get this render from? please tell us


sorry D. for not replying sooner to post, somehow missed it.
Bayside Residence ppl provided it.


----------



## DubaiDream

*Torch*

Awaiting the details on this but it sounds good. The finance package is fairly flexbile with no repayment penalties and a good LTV is available. The interest rate at 7% is not ideal but not bad for a 15 year fix.

I'm cautious on going for a sea or marina view as there is no guarantee that something could spring up in between to obstruct the view of the tower at some later stage. Otherwise it appears to be a great location.

I understand the Dubai Select LLC is the developer for this project. 

Does anyone have a map of the marina with all towers labelled?

I am somewhat weary of Dubai Select as my friend had a bad experience with them re: Armada Towers.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

i want this tower to be launched now

how long does it take?


----------



## DubaiDream

Dubai-Lover said:


> i want this tower to be launched now
> 
> how long does it take?


mate ull be waiting a long time
according to dubai select end of 2008


----------



## arfie

What view would be better from this tower a marina view or a sea view from about the 40th floor. Apparently you will get a view of the Palm Jumeriah as well. Whats best ?


----------



## juiced

I would pick a Palm Island view, what wouldn't look better than a palm-shaped island coming alive at night with twinkling lights for a view??


----------



## Dubai-Lover

don't be too optimistic with your palm jumeirah view from about 40th floor

you'll only be able to see a tiny bit of plam jumeirah, right through le reve and princess tower!


----------



## ragga

arfie, i would suggest a sea view thats just my preference as i love all sea views.


----------



## arfie

But Dubai Lover would I get a good Sea view from the 40th floor ? or is it better to go for a marina view ?


----------



## paultaylorworld

TORCH UPDATE

Completion late 2007
Live on website tonight www.dubaiselect.co.uk
National Launch UK Sunday Papers 15th May
Just under 2 hours left for pre release discount
And to clear a point....no one who brought Armada from us has had a bad experience. I think that 'Dubai Dream' is referring to an offshore company that sold armada after us.

Dubai Select are the only company selling THE TORCH. 0870 111 8765 or 0044 161 488 3555


----------



## Dubai-Lover

can't wait for it
so, your website will be updated tonight?


----------

